# Sad news



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Just read the sad news on jukee doodles website that some of the pups are ill.Poor Julia and Stephen thinking of you Donna and Buddy x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh That is so sad.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh no, thanks for letting us know. I did wonder why they had gone quiet on here. I've just read their website. So sad.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Very sorry to read this too  

Sue x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Such sad news...


----------



## natbar (May 28, 2011)

So sad, I hope they find the cause quickly and that none of the other puppies are affected.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh dear how horrible, I had thought that we had nt had an update. I have nt looked but hope that everything turns out ok. Thinking of you all at JD x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Terrible news


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh no that's awful news. x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Really sad news, hope Molly2 and the remaining pups are doing ok?

Clare
x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I had also read it  very sad news, must be very hard for them at them moment.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

I had read this too Very sad news....hope Julia,Stephen,Molly and pups are all ok x


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear news - hope you're all doing ok x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Lots of love to Julia and Stephen, you do a brilliant job and will get passed this soon, try to keep positivie xxxxxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That's so sad, hope to hear some positive news about the rest of the pups soon. Poor Julia and Stephen and Molly2 :hug:


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

It must be so hard for them as they give so much love and affection to the puppies - I hope they identify the virus soon and that there is a prevention & cure.

Sending hugs to you Julia & Stephen x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I read this too a couple of days ago - they must be devastated.
Hope they find the cause and things return to normal asap.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

*There is no education like adversity. ~Disraeli*

We just wanted to thank you all so very much for all the messages of support over the last week. We are very grateful.
It was a tragedy to loose four puppies and we still have much to learn from it. We are keeping our fingers crossed that the lab tests offer up some answers as knowledge and prevention is the only way forward. I have taken a short clip of the remaining two puppies that seem oblivious as to what has gone on around them for the last week. Follow the link below to the update on our website.

http://www.jukeedoodles.com/2011/09/there-is-no-education-like-adversity.html


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for updating us. So sorry to hear about the puppies and how sad that you lost a fourth. It sounds like you did everything you could, what a hard week it must have been. 

The two in the video look lovely and happy, fingers crossed that whatever it was has gone now. 

Sarah
x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for the update, I've been thinking of you guys all week. SO sorry to hear you lost a fourth pup, but how lovely to see the remaining two, who are absolutely gorgeous! I hope you get some results soon xxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the update, so sad, 
The two remaining pups look so happy and healthy.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear that your efforts to save the fourth pup were unsuccessful, but how uplifting to see those 2 gorgeous little fluffballs doing so well. :hug:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

So very sad 

Hope you find the cause too because it must be very worrying and must make you feel so anxious that it could happen again.

Must make the other two extra special 

R.I.P cockapoo puppies and go and play with all the others at Rainbow Bridge x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, thanks for the update Julia and Stephen. I have been obsessively going to your website about six times a day (at least!) hoping for news. I am so very sorry that you lost a fourth pup. To feed and monitor a single pup 24/7 must have been so exhausting and then devastating to lose it after all your efforts. My heart goes out to you. I do hope you get conclusive results and I know that you will do everything possible to prevent it happening again ...... although your hygiene routine was pretty scrupulous in the first place. I can still smell the solution on the bottom of my flipflops!!

The surviving 2 pups look fantastic and healthy tucking into their NI. 

Much love to you both.

Karen xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So pleased to see that those two little babies are fit and well, they look lovely chunky pups x


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

Sad news and i feel for you julia and stephen things like this happen to the best breeders (thats life) and you may never have a conclusive result from post mortum 
janice


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks JD for the update.I hope you didnt mind me mentioning it on here i knew everyone on here would be concerned etc as it feels like were one big family on here.

I love the video and the pups table manners are impeccable ! Theres going to be two lucky owners out there getting two very special pups.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh bless their little hearts. I hope that's the worst over for you now :hug:


----------

